# black mark in or on albino cory's stomach



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I noticed today that one of my albinos looks to have a full stomach..It's black, could it be eggs or do you think something may be wrong with it? I would take a pic but I have a cruddy cell and they move too much. It's eating and swimming constantly so doubt it's sick.


----------



## LunaStars004 (Nov 26, 2012)

If the cory is a female, and the stomach hangs down and looks like eggs, yes it is probably eggs/pregnant. If you can't tell if it is female or male, the female cory cats are longer and wider.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'll have to check in the AM. Just turned the tank light off..Thanks!


----------

